# Patchouli



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I want a Patchouli fo and am looking at Patchouli Amber (formerly from SS) http://www.firstchoicefragranceoils.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=33

Anyone use this one before? Any others you can recommend?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

WSP Patchouli FO, in my opinion is as close to the real thing as you can get.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm been looking for one to try too as I have so many asking for it. Will check WSPs out. Thanks!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Jennifer, is WSP the same as http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Fragrance-Oils.aspx


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's the link to the fragrance http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...=Crafters+Choice™+Patchouli+Fragrance+Oil+195 I think it is exceptional and half the price of the EO and I have smelled both side by side.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Pretty sure I've tried that Patchouli Amber and while it smells nice and maybe like there's some patch in it, it does NOT smell like Patch EO.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm talking about a Patchouli FO not the Patchouli Amber. I have never used Patchouli Amber. This Patchouli FO could be mixed with Lavender, Lemongrass or a citrus scent.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

No, I know that. I was referring to the OP.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

what is OP? Any more info on where to get Patchoulli?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

OP= original poster

I ordered WSP but am placing an order here too when it is available-
http://www.venusenterprises.info/Collection/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=16


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

JD, thanks for the link, just what I was looking for, ordered a premixed Patchouli.


----------

